# Pushkin Saga Part 153... And rant!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

My baby is sick again (or still, or whatever).

Just had word from the vet that he is now showing "significant" liver damage :argh:

It is bad enough that they wouldn't do his regular platelet count blood test today. He's got to go in on Friday for a "bile stimulation test" where they feed him a bland meal, take bloods, then 2 hours later feed a fatty meal and repeat the bloods.

So guess where I will be spending the day... 

Hubby and I are both feeling like we are losing the war with him, despite winning a battle or two. As fast as we start getting our hopes up with him he takes a surge backwards.

Seriously wondering how much longer we can go on like this, but of course don't want to pre-empt Friday's results. I'm having a consult with the vet who has been dealing with his case and she will be looking after him during the morning so I guess we will see what she has to say about it.

Always knew this was a possibility but I think this is one of the biggest slumps we've had yet.

I know you're all probably sick of sending them but please spare some positive vibes for my poor little man - he's had such a rough deal in life and really doesn't deserve this. I don't think he's miserable, but he's such a stoic little love that it's hard to tell.

I'll update on Friday, and thanks for sticking with us!

Manxcat
xxx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry - such devastating news after all that you have been through already with him. All possible positive vibes coming your way.


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

Sending the good vibes and keeping fingers crossed for good blood test results... I've been thinking of your Pushkin anyway since I just found out someone I know also has a mpoo named Pushkin along with 3 tpoos also named for Russian classical writers... I didn't even know she had poodles up until now. Anyway, please stay positive even though it is hard...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

As a rant? I'd give ya a six out of ten. We've seen worse, eh? 

All the best to you and Pushkin! Big hugs...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I really think that Pushkin came to live with you because he's supposed to live. This is just another speed hump, but rest assured no matter what, he knows that he's been loved because of all you've given him. Hang in there....sending PF poodle power!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for this set back! All positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm crossing my fingers and pressing my thumbs (daumen drucken) for you guys. Sending you and yours american and german luck. Hang in there.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Positive vibes from Remington, Jackson, and the rest of the pack, and me! We will be praying for positive tests and that this was just a little hiccup or fluke.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww poor Pushkin and you. We are sending tons of positive get better vibes over to you. Killa says get better Pushkin and wants to give him a big slobbery kiss.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just think from Pushkin's point of view, he's going to get to eat, eat, eat while they are testing him. Maybe it will be to his liking. Hoping for the best possible results for the little guy.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

It's so horrible when they are sick. I don't know Pushkin's whole story but it sounds like you have all been through a lot. I hope you get better news on Friday.

pr


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Manxcat, so sorry to hear about Pushkin. You have been through so much with your little man.
You are an amazing mom always doing what's best for Pushkin. Sending lots of LOVE your way!!
Poodle hugs to Pushkin!!
Take care of yourself as my friend!?????????????


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Hoping for good results and sending healing vibes your way!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my you all have had too much on your plate, but I second hopetocurl's clever sweet thought. I will keep him close in my heart on Friday.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Aw Manx, it's one thing after another with poor little Pushkin. You know we all love him, and wish only the best for you. Thank heavens you have a vet you respect and trust. Give him a hug and try one more time.....


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

squeezing every last drop of good vibes i can and sending them your and pushkin's way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> My baby is sick again (or still, or whatever)....
> I know you're all probably sick of sending them but please spare some positive vibes for my poor little man - he's had such a rough deal in life and really doesn't deserve this. I don't think he's miserable, but he's such a stoic little love that it's hard to tell.
> 
> I'll update on Friday, and thanks for sticking with us!
> ...


Oh heavens, *Manxcat*, I am just sick at heart to hear what Pushkin and you are going through now! You are both remarkable for your perseverance and buoyancy. And right you are, neither of you deserves this rocky road and suffering. Lots of shoulders here for you to lean on _always_, for anything! I hope that in some way helps. I'll be looking for Friday's update. So sorry for all the worry and hurt. :hug:


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Get well soon Pushkin. We love you! Missy&Ash ?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

All best prayers and wishes coming to you and Pushkin. Stay strong!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry! I hope you get some encouraging news on Friday. My thoughts and prayers will be with you both.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be thinking of you, your husband and of course your little Pushkin tonight, tomorrow and Friday. Hugs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I did not want to read this post when I saw the emoticon.................but now I have and join everyone else in the hope of a good outcome on Friday. You are being so stalwart thru this poor little guy's illness! Three steps forward, two steps back, just means you'll get to the end of the road a little slower than you wanted..........but good or bad you'll get there with all the love and understanding from your PF Family!!!
Sending a BIG hug to you and gentle cuddles to Pushkin with wishes that all will turn out good!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe it's time to let him go. I know he is so tried as well. So sorry that he is sick again, sending you some love.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I wasn't on yesterday, so just now saw this...I'm so very sorry. I know you have a lot of confidence in your vet...hopefully they will come up with a plan. This does sound like a serious set back; if the liver won't tolerate the meds to suppress the immune disorder...kind of leaves you stuck with difficult decisions. I am anxious to hear from you tomorrow. Noel sends her love.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks all :grouphug:

I'm still very emotional about it all - fearing the worst of course! But I'm trying not to pre-judge the situation.

Think I will be having a difficult conversation with the vet tomorrow after the testing, but after now 12 months of trying to get him stabilised with the immune problem as well as discovering new problems now, it has been a long emotional roller-coaster.

Looking on the brighter side (I am trying to!) I could still be here years from now still moaning about him...

One thing, we won't let him go on if we think he is either in pain or suffering in any way. I know people do try anything and everything, which is their choice, but as a human that has a living will I would not be able to keep him going if there is no future. But we'll think about that after tomorrow!

You all are so supportive (and funny CB!) and it means so much to me.

Thanks
xx


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I _completely_ support your way of thinking, *Manxcat*! While continuing to hope and wish for the best.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thinking of you guys! Hope Friday brings some answers!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Manxcat, like Chagall's Mom I am on your page in terms of how to respond. I do hope you catch a break. Either way though I hope what to do will be very clear when there is a decision to be made. When BF's previous GSD was in his final illness (really just old age shut down), I knew it was time for him to go, but BF kept seeing hopeful signs. I don't think he was in any pain, just winding down. He died in his sleep at home, so the decision was taken out of BF's hands. That is rare though, isn't it?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah that's rare...

I watched horrified as one of the docs here kept his old lab going way beyond what I would have... it was him that couldn't bear to give up the dog. And being a doctor my colleague kept coming up with alternative treatments for the vet to try. In the end the vet had to step in and say "enough".

It was so sad.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is a very selfless and generous act to understand that it is time to let go.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Keeping you and Pushkin in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You're such a good poodle owner, Pushkin couldn't have a better home. Hope he rallies, poor little guy.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry Manxcat. Penny and I and the rest of us are sending healing Poodle vibes your way. 

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well, he's now got blood in his stools and apparently didn't show any enthusiasm for his walk this morning with hubby. He had some blood this morning too. It's old blood not bright so I'm guessing from higher in the GI tract, so I will also be getting them to x-ray tomorrow just in case and if it's another stone I will have the final injection myself instead!! He also smells really bad and Pippin keeps sniffing at him (not just his tinky-winky which she usually does!!) so something is awry.

Since I've been home from work all he's wanted to do is snuggle - and eat of course! Takes after me... 

We are having lengthy "what if" conversations - amidst lots of sniffling - and it's really frustrating at the moment because we just want to KNOW... We've been talking about how he's been the last few days and now we're concentrating on it he has not been himself. I don't think it is just us projecting, rather focussing our minds.

Eeeeh, it's nerve-wracking! Didn't get much sleep last night and got very little productive work done today but am off to college now for my student's last bit of his English qualification (speaking) which should be interesting as he ran away from home at 14 and joined the circus! Used to be a trapeze and high-wire act. He's doing plate spinning as his demo. Guess that will take my mind off things for a while... :biggrin:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no Manxcat, I just want to cry right now ?.I am so sorry this is happening. I wish I could just make him all better for you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Whatever happens Pushkin has had a much, much happier time over these last months than he would have had in his last home, and if the terrible decision that you fear has to be made, it will be made through love and kindness, and you will be with him to the end. I hope it does not come to that, but heaven send to all of us in our time of need such a friend as you have been to him.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

That also without the X-Rays could be another indication of low platelets. I know this is so difficult - prayers are with you. You made me laugh at the plate twirling student...quite a metaphor for your life right now.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just to let you know, we are all here for you! It is so sad what you are going through with this little Angel. Sending prayers your way.

Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh, it is just so very unfair to have so many issues in a young dog! It reminds me of what we went through in Taylee's last year, but she was 13 years old. I hope that once again good vet care and your love can turn it around - youth will work in his favor.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I read this post with a heavy heart. I struggled with the decision to let me Fifi go. I looked at her one late afternoon and just knew it was her time. 

She ate cookies at the vet's office at passed peacefully in my arms. She had congestive heart failure. It was an emotional roller coaster because she would get better then worse then much better and so on. 

My heart still hurts when I think of her passing but mostly I relive the good memories we made together. She was almost four years old when I rescued her. I was blessed with her for just over 10 years. 

It is very painful to have to make such difficult decisions. I will pray that good news comes your way at the vet and you will have many more wonderful years together to make cherished memories. 









I was uploading missing photos to my phone today and came across some of Fifi.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Remember too that Pushkin doesn't have all the awareness of a human; all he knows is he feels a bit peakish and his humans are cuddling him a lot (yay!) and maybe feeding him treats (double yay!). He's had a happy time with you and Pippin, so whatever happens, remember in his little dog brain he's been very happy. It's not a sad ending for him.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been checking back for updates. ...thank you for keeping us posted. I was in your shoes about this time last year deciding what was best for our heartdog . Whatever you decide I know, as always, Pushkin's well being is first and foremost in your thoughts.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Manxcat, there are no words I can write that will make things better other than to let you know all our hearts are going out across the sea to you and your family in these more than trying times. Keeping you guys in my thoughts and I hope more than anything all that is in store, is pushkin getting better and good news from the vet. Sending hugs your way, and please let us all know if you need anything. 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hi Hi poodle pals, poorly Pushkin here!!

I got a reprieve! Don't know what that is... is it good? Can I eat it??

Been to see nice vetty lady today who fed me!! Never fed me before, nice lady. She stuck needles in me and poked and prodded me and stuck something up my botty!!! But she fed me too. Then stuck more needles in me.

Mama can't type because her eyes are leaking. Never seen her eyes leak before. 

She says to tell you that my blood is going on a plane to a special lab (golden? brown?) and the lab will tell my nice vetty lady all about what is going off inside me. Clever lab! But not until about Wednesday which is AGES away! So Mama has gotta wait till then before she knows anything else.

Nice vetty lady says I has a good quality of life at the moment. I know that!! I's gotta be quiet though and not do too much till the clever lab barks the results to her.

Mama says I is eggs-asperating! Eggs?? Eggs and ham?? _Green _eggs and ham???? Num, num, num... eggs....!

She also says rude things about living on an Island with no labs, but I think she's wrong 'cos I has seen LOTS of labs here. Mama is going a bit fruit-loop I think. She says it's 'cos she is soooooo tired from being on a roller-coaster, whatever that is, so I says she needs to stay off the roller-coaster and have a nap with me and the little black psycho.

Oh, and I have to say too that I am not out of the woods yet??? But I am! I am at home in the house... I don't understand humans!!

She says you have all been sending good wishes to me, so thank you, thank you , thank you! It makes Mama feel so much better.

You is all gooooood people!! 

Love and licks (smelly ones) 
from Pushkin
xxxx


PS: The consult was fairly hopeful, I will be glad to get the results but she's done lots of blood tests including another platelet count. Thinks the blood in the stools is maybe just a gastro upset and co-incidental to him being under the weather a bit. Will be interesting to see what is happening with the platelets. Still in catch 22 situation if it is the meds causing the liver problem but one possibility is to reduce pred quicker and pray the platelet count holds. So more waiting for now *sigh* but trying to stay positive. She did admit that it is taking far longer to get him stabilised than she expected, or has experienced before... trust Pushkin to be awkward!!
love
Manxcat
xxx


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Pushkin... I'm so glad you enjoyed your food today. Give mommy's leaky eyes a good lickin... salt. yum.

{hugs}

pr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

One more hurdle crossed for now, *Manxcat*! Try as best you can to catch your breath and rest up. I know you're bracing for a possible blow to come, but hopefully the winds of good fortune will blow in dear Pushkin's direction. I'm not one to wish away a weekend, but Wednesday and his lab results can't come soon enough for me! xo 

Pushkin, Chagall thinks maybe the nice vet lady was giving you a tattoo with those needles. :becky:


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Hugs and love.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree the roller-coaster ride with this disorder takes you from hopeful to despair and back to hopeful in 60 seconds or less! Being forced off pred due to liver enzymes is concerning - but if I recall her last platelet count was pretty good - right? Hopefully lab work will reflect the AZE is still doing it's job...and it is far less stress on the liver. It makes sense that the blood could be gastro and not related to low platelets...this stuff is very hard on the tummy. Noel pukes a lot the day of her AZE dose. Noel is saying her prayers for Pushkin. When do they expect lab results? With the weekend here will that delay results?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morning dear Pushkin and Pushkin's Mama. I am glad the vetty lady was optimistic. Be patient with your peeps over the next few days Pushkin, they are waiting to hear about what is floating in your blood. It will help them know how you are really feeling.

Lily and Peeves send their love.


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

I am so happy he got a reprieve. Let's hope Wednesday brings more good news... Meanwhile enjoy him while he enjoys life and take it one day at a time. One thing I learned is to enjoy them every day while they are still here with you, because once they are not, days with good quality of life seem so precious and not enjoying them to the last drop because you worry about tomorrow seems such a waste...
Also, if the blood is from digestion because the meds cause irritation to the lining I would look into herbal supplements. The reason I suggest this is because I have had very good results with herbs myself - actually turned to them after medical doctors said they couldn't help me and amazingly the herbs did the job. Also, I believe my late dogs got a few extra months of life due to Chinese herbs I gave them. They had a different problem, but one of the herbs for example was great for stopping bleeding (bleeding cancer in our case) as well as anti-inflammatory. I think it is good for digestive bleeding as well. If you would like I can give you the name of the herb. None of the meds suggested by the vet could do it and I found the herb while doing research on my own... So... while taking the meds, looking into herbs maybe a good idea...


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

Manxcat,

I replied to your PM with a bunch of info, hopefully you get it - I am new to PM'ing on here - if you didn't get my PM please let me know.

Nataly


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My Sweet Pushkin, now is the time to relax and lick your moms tears away. Then you can fly to Miami and do the same to my eyes.
Thankfully that vetty was nice enough to feed you and take good care of you.
You are so lucky to have such a fabulous mom and I know you are being well taken care of.
Brandon wants you to know that he is sending the biggest poodle vibes to you. 
Hugs


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

So glad for a reprieve! Pushkin give your mommy lots of love, because she is super worried about you sweet little boy! Oh BIG hugs Manxcat! Positive poodle vibes and lots of prayers and thoughts coming your way!!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Manxcat, while I have nothing substantial or helpful to add, this is just to let you know that I am thinking of you. Pushkin is enjoying your love and companionship and not fretting about the future, and my wish is that you will be able to embrace all these moments you have with him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hugs and good wishes and all hopeful thoughts for the best possible outcome from all of us to all of you. xxxxx


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

manxcat and pushkin, we cannot walk in your shoes, but please know that we are walking with you.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way. No matter what Pushkin is so very lucky to have you!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

So glad the appointment went so well and it sounds like Pushkin has an amazing vet. Keep your spirits up Manx cat, and give both your adorable pups a hug for Quinn and I. 

Dan


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Manxcat.................
If our willpower could change anything, the will of all of us would have Pushkin miraculously cured! I going to wish for a miracle............and say a lot of prayers that I hope will be heard! Waiting for those tests to come back has to be sooooooooo difficult. Take care of yourself too........stress is unhealthy, so try to pamper yourself just a little bit too........
Lovely thoughts and wishes,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and Pushkin. Glad you received some good news yesterday, and hopefully the lab results will provide some answers. I can't even imagine how hard this must be.

On anther note- Pushkin's perspective was very amusing to read....you could really feel the strength of his spirit...and yours! 

Hang in there- sending tons of healing vibes.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that little Pushkin has another hurdle !!! I wish that I could reach across the pond and give all of you a hug. My thoughts are with you . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope Pushkin had an awesome weekend. I have been thinking about you guys a lot.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

The girls and I are sending off our spare prayers Pushkin's way!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking about you guys today hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, went to the beach Sunday and he had a good root around in the weed and stuff - managed to stop him eating too much!

Blood in stools seems to be easing up - was back at the vet Monday for antibiotics and paste to gum him up a bit. 

The vets have offered us a discount service!! LOL!!! Now get 20% off food and stuff... It's a loyalty thing, but we figure we've paid for a new BMW for them now anyway!!! 

Hoping to get the results from the lab today so got allsorts crossed!!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Crossing fingers and paws for good results today. Pushkin I'm sure I heard your mummy say something about 20% off foods, surely that means 20% EXTRA food for you! Ember's been to the vet so much recently they said she was like the resident Practice's dog lol


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, we've often talked about me having a reserved parking space and massaging recliner chair in the waiting room...!

Hope Ember is okay??


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Massaging recliner chair sounds good! Ember's having some health issues but is generally doing ok, don't want to hijack your thread so I'll probably make a thread explaining all soon


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Update!!*

Been back to our second home tonight...

Pushkin's liver count is a bit better and the lab have said it is down to the meds, no disease seen, and they're happy for it just to be monitored. One the downside the blood sample they took for the platelet count clotted so they couldn't read it. However they're re-doing it free of charge so that's gone off today, results next week.

He's still got discomfort in his belly but no sign of enlarged liver, so that's good, but is still being treated for gastritis/colitis as he still has blood in his stools which is now fresh and mucusy and lumpy. Stools still very soft. He's also got 3 days worming powder to rule out giardia/worms and new antibiotics.

He now has his own medication shelf as he's taking more than me!!

We have had to put up a tick list on the cupboard... :biggrin:

So good news and not quite so good news but things are looking better than last week.

Had a long talk with our lovely vet who is determined she is going to conquer this! She's very happy with his quality of life at the moment, but is in full agreement with us regarding when enough will be enough. 

So sighs of relief... until the next crisis!!! LOL!

Thanks for all the PF power which I am absolutely convinced has made a difference - you are all fabulous!!

xxx


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Glad to hear the liver count is on the up, hopefully the colitis will clear up in a few days too. Just make sure you don't get your shelf and his shelf mixed up!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad things seem better. I hope the GI issues settle down soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat;1433762/ said:


> Had a long talk with our lovely vet who is determined she is going to conquer this! She's very happy with his quality of life at the moment, but is in full agreement with us regarding when enough will be enough.
> 
> So sighs of relief...
> xxx


At the moment, things sound pretty good.*** And that's DARN good to hear! 

***Yeah, that's a _qualified_ "pretty good." But I'll take whatever measure of good news there is to be found for dear Pushkin!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Relieved to hear Pushkin is holding his own still...I will keep praying.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You're pretty fabulous yourself Manxcat! G


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so happy Pushkin is holding his own!!! Hope the tummy problems get sorted out and someday this will all be an 'old thread'............................meanwhile, ya still get my wishes and prayers!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay team Pushkin!!!! We are all rooting for you little fellow!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

ManxCat,

So happy to hear Pushkin is doing better, even if things are still being taken care of, and that his quality of life and happiness are good, he's got a good life with you and your family, and I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts and sending positive vibes your way!

One thing I thought was fitting to share that I learned while I was working in a Pediatric Hospital a few years ago, is when it comes to recovery and health issues, small steps are important, and big drastic changes (good or bad) in the long run are worrisome. It sounds like Pushkin is taking small steps that all equal up to a good recovery.  

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Pushkin pup, you just keep push(k)in' along with your health, sweet boy! You are doing your darndest to help the doctors and your loving mum get you better--I know you are working hard (and having some fun here 'n there, too). Love your wonderful spirit !


----------

